# Military stories no one would ever believe



## Misfit

A co-worker and I were at the bar swapping stories, laughing about some of the crazy, unbelievable,   things that happened while we were in the service and after a few hours I wondered if anyone had ever written any of that madness down…

I remember sitting in the back of a military van while covering a jump where we watched a guy in our platoon’s parachute not open just like Wile E. Coyote…we ate his lunch.

I remember a line of at least 20 guys outside the barracks in San Diego. I asked the guy at the end what the line was for and he said some girl wanted to see how many men she could do.



I went to a party where some sailor was duct taped to a cross in the back yard and being force fed liquor. I wasn’t there long because I went chasing skirts, but he wasn’t at quarters Monday morning because he died.


----------



## Larry Gude

Not exactly what they want shown down at the recruiters, is it?


----------



## Clem72

#2 is exactly why I had to repeatedly remind my son never to date any women in the military. While I may just be an unenlightened old man, I have heard too many stories from too many people about how these ladies comport themselves once surrounded by hordes of horny single (or at least unaccompanied) young men.


----------



## GURPS

Clem72 said:


> ....  heard too many stories from too many people about how these ladies comport themselves .....




When I was @ Ft. Carson in 1985, the story goes:

 .... one guys wife was seen down at the enlisted club, while our unit was out on Field Training Exercises ....
 .... drunk on the dance floor pointing to this big brother, saying how she wanted him, and was going to have him tonight .... 

there were some interesting things that went on .....


----------



## Monello

I'll try to keep this readable for civilians.

Most of the story was told to me by some of the involved parties.  The ship's engines use fuel injectors.  These are usually serviced by contractors in port.  The chief of the enginemen encourage his charges to procure extra injectors when the contractors were on board.  They would take them out of their tool boxes when they were distracted.  The chief would keep them in his locker and change them out when the ship was underway when they clogged up.

So the chief leaves.  The new chief tells the master at arms their is a theft problem.  They open up a kids locker and find the stolen injectors.  Kid claims he was just following the previous chief's orders.  Kid goes to mast.  He claims the chief engineer of the ship was aware of the arrangement.  The chief engineer does a Sgt. Schultz imitation.  Kid gets busted and restricted to the ship.

A couple of weeks later the can't be found on board.  Seems he either jumped overboard and swam to shore(unlikely) or at night he shimmied down the ship's lines unnoticed then hit the pier and ran(likely).


----------



## itsbob

Do you know the difference better a fairy tale and a  war story?


----------



## Merlin99

itsbob said:


> Do you know the difference better a fairy tale and a  war story?


One starts "this is no ####".


----------



## itsbob

Merlin99 said:


> One starts "this is no ####".



Once upon a time

versus

You ain't going to believe this ####..


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> When I was @ Ft. Carson in 1985, the story goes:
> 
> .... one guys wife was seen down at the enlisted club, while our unit was out on Field Training Exercises ....
> .... drunk on the dance floor pointing to this big brother, saying how she wanted him, and was going to have him tonight ....
> 
> there were some interesting things that went on .....



Fulda Germany.. young soldier finds out wife was having an affair while she was in the hospital giving birth..

He delivers her boyfriends head to her.. freshly detached from his body.


----------



## RareBreed

Clem72 said:


> #2 is exactly why I had to repeatedly remind my son never to date any women in the military. While I may just be an unenlightened old man, I have heard too many stories from too many people about how these ladies comport themselves once surrounded by hordes of horny single (or at least unaccompanied) young men.



Former neighbor's daughter joined the Navy. She ended up not liking it and found out she could get kicked out for getting pregnant. That ended up being her mission and it was completed. This is the same girl who was so lazy, she'd back her car down to the end of the Court to get the mail and then drive back to the house. Her parent's house was the second one on our Court so the mailboxes were close by.


----------



## Merlin99

We had a guy who decided he didn't like the Navy so much he was going to get out any way he could, he found that the easiest way with no repercussions was to "be gay". He started the effeminate act, hanging out a little too long in the showers and going to the local gay bar. Unfortunately he took the act a little to far, the Navy released him, he decided he liked being gay and, last I heard, he's now a male escort in Mesa, Arizona. RIP Tom Manios, hope it was worth the effort (he goes by Tonia now).


----------



## molly_21

Clem72 said:


> #2 is exactly why I had to repeatedly remind my son never to date any women in the military. While I may just be an unenlightened old man, I have heard too many stories from too many people about how these ladies comport themselves once surrounded by hordes of horny single (or at least unaccompanied) young men.



I was Navy myself.  While there are a lot of slutty women in the Navy (I can only speak for Navy and the squadrons I was in). There are equally a lot of slutty men. I know when I was overseas on deployment a lot of married men would be the ones going off to find women at bars and other places and would brag about.    Most of the slutty women would be single. It was rare (at least from my experience) to find the married women hoing around. If they did, they were more discreet about their doings. 




RareBreed said:


> Former neighbor's daughter joined the Navy. She ended up not liking it and found out she could get kicked out for getting pregnant. That ended up being her mission and it was completed. This is the same girl who was so lazy, she'd back her car down to the end of the Court to get the mail and then drive back to the house. Her parent's house was the second one on our Court so the mailboxes were close by.



They don't kick women out now for being pregnant. In my Mother in Laws day (she is also a Navy Vet) they did. I forget when they changed the rule. Now it is the big stuff that gets you kicked out, drugs,  DUI,  etc. Being Gay or Pregnant,  nope. Heck, when I was in when DADT was active. There were a lot of day people I served with. It was an open secret.  As long as you showed up Monday morning intact and stayed out of trouble, they did not care, gay or straight.


I don't have any cool stories.  Just stupid stuff that most military members have seen throughout their career.  People getting kicked out for DUI's, smoking pot,  doing more hard core drugs or selling hard core drugs (cocaine, etc), or subordination,  etc.  I think a lot of stuff I've seen is more stupidity (like DUI or selling drugs) than trying to do it to get kicked out (which granted some I am sure did it in hopes to get kicked out).  Which I never understood people who smoke pot lets say to get kicked out.  I would think you would just suck it up for 4 yrs or whatever and just get out vs. getting a general or dishonorable discharge because you hated the military that much. But that is my viewpoint.


----------



## DoWhat

Waiting in the chow line on the hangar deck on board the USS Saratoga.
A sailor walks over to one of the elevators that was up.
Takes off his boots, steps over the stanchion cable and does a swan dive into the Mediterranean Sea. 
Now they call man over board and general quarters.
Mess deck shuts down.
I didn’t get to eat.


----------



## RareBreed

molly_21 said:


> I was Navy myself.  While there are a lot of slutty women in the Navy (I can only speak for Navy and the squadrons I was in). There are equally a lot of slutty men. I know when I was overseas on deployment a lot of married men would be the ones going off to find women at bars and other places and would brag about.    Most of the slutty women would be single. It was rare (at least from my experience) to find the married women hoing around. If they did, they were more discreet about their doings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They don't kick women out now for being pregnant*. In my Mother in Laws day (she is also a Navy Vet) they did. I forget when they changed the rule. Now it is the big stuff that gets you kicked out, drugs,  DUI,  etc. Being Gay or Pregnant,  nope. Heck, when I was in when DADT was active. There were a lot of day people I served with. It was an open secret.  As long as you showed up Monday morning intact and stayed out of trouble, they did not care, gay or straight.
> 
> 
> I don't have any cool stories.  Just stupid stuff that most military members have seen throughout their career.  People getting kicked out for DUI's, smoking pot,  doing more hard core drugs or selling hard core drugs (cocaine, etc), or subordination,  etc.  I think a lot of stuff I've seen is more stupidity (like DUI or selling drugs) than trying to do it to get kicked out (which granted some I am sure did it in hopes to get kicked out).  Which I never understood people who smoke pot lets say to get kicked out.  I would think you would just suck it up for 4 yrs or whatever and just get out vs. getting a general or dishonorable discharge because you hated the military that much. But that is my viewpoint.



She was dishonorably discharged and both her and her Dad said it was because she got pregnant. Maybe she had sex with somebody (in the Navy) that she shouldn't have?? Sort of like a teacher having sex with their student.


----------



## Misfit

In one of the barracks we were staying in we had maid service. A buddy and I shared a room and after an already insane evening, in the morning there was a knock on our door. This young Filipino girl says “maid service” and opens the door. Her and her female co-worker come in and start cleaning. I’m in bed and after a few minutes the one girl stops and says “You good looking” “We ride you?” My buddy pulls his covers over his head and mumbles “Jesus Christ! I’m never going on orders with you again” 



And for the record my response was “Nah, I’m good”.


----------



## Misfit

In Istanbul we were hanging out with Turkish Frogmen and they were showing us around. We ended up in a bar, say it isn’t so, and I met this group of Turkish girls, that although they didn’t speak English, were really pretty cool. As the evening progressed, three of them told our translator they wanted to show me around the “city”. I was a hot mess by that point and translator wrote a note on a bar napkin for me to give to a taxi driver to get me back to the ship I was on that week. 

The women and I ended up going to some of the seediest places I’ve ever been too and any of you who know me can imagine how I’d stick out in a room full of Turkish people.

When I got back on board the next day, someone (One of my platoon mates) had climbed the Embassy that night, stolen the Turkish flag, and hung it off the mast of the mine sweeper we were on.

We ended up standing in front of the C.O. and I truthfully had no idea who’d done it. He wasn’t happy where I’d spent my evening but the quarterdeck log was my proof I hadn’t hung the flag.

How I wasn’t murdered in Turkey is an absolute miracle.


----------



## Merlin99

Misfit said:


> In one of the barracks we were staying in we had maid service. A buddy and I shared a room and after an already insane evening, in the morning there was a knock on our door. This young Filipino girl says “maid service” and opens the door. Her and her female co-worker come in and start cleaning. I’m in bed and after a few minutes the one girl stops and says “You good looking” “We ride you?” My buddy pulls his covers over his head and mumbles “Jesus Christ! I’m never going on orders with you again”
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record my response was “Nah, I’m good”.



Was this in Millington?


----------



## molly_21

RareBreed said:


> She was dishonorably discharged and both her and her Dad said it was because she got pregnant. Maybe she had sex with somebody (in the Navy) that she shouldn't have?? Sort of like a teacher having sex with their student.



The person who got  her pregnant was probably in her chain of command and someone wanted to push the issue and got her kicked out.   On saying that,  While I am not really sure if there is something written about COC stuff or Enlisted/Officer dating depending on what branch of service.  Maybe there were other issues going on and she used the baby thing to state why is was kicked out as people who don't know any better will take it as face value in your friends situation.  At least when I was in the Navy, it was an "unsaid" (again, not sure if there is anything really stating this), that officers/enlisted should not date or even jr./Sr.  Enlist should date, even if they not in your COC.  Maybe someone will correct me.


----------



## Misfit

Merlin99 said:


> Was this in Millington?



Coronado, California.


----------



## Merlin99

About 20 years ago here at Pax, we had a lieutenant shoot the guy who was having an affair with his wife, in the neck, with a crossbow. He then cut up the guy and carried him a piece at a time to the landfill. This one just had a lot of interesting points; 
Lieutenants don't normally kill enlisted, that normally stays officer on officer, enlisted on enlisted.
Crossbows aren't your normally a murder weapon.
Lieutenant left a very detailed list of how to do it.
Chopping a guy up takes some nerve, as I understand it it was while he was while he was still in the parking lot.

This was in Wildwood.


----------



## Monello

I was on the base football team in the mid 80s.  It was a NATO command and we had all the US service branches representing.  1 of the army guys had a female that he sponsored.  The guy ended up in her place 1 night and clocked her in the head with a lamp.  He chocked her with the electrical cord of the lamp.  He rapes her then wiped the place for fingerprints.  The dude's wife worked on my floor.  She comes to work and tells us about the murder and how her husband was the sponsor.  At the time she didn't know it was her husband that killed her.  It creeped me out that I knew the guy and didn't think I knew anyone that was capable of doing that.


----------



## Monello

Same NATO command.  A few months after I PCSed a female sailor disappears.  The navy suspected foul play.  A sailor was suspected of murdering her.  The girl was profiled on a TV show that looks for missing people.  They found her and her boyfriend living a few 100 miles away from the base.


----------



## Larry Gude

New reality show; You people have some AMAZING stories that beat the crap out of the made up reality shows. Holy ####!


----------



## GURPS

molly_21 said:


> People getting kicked out for DUI's, smoking pot .....
> 
> Which I never understood people who smoke pot lets say to get kicked out.




There was a guy in my Company [1986], busted on a piss test  
.... begged to stay in, took an Article 15 - lost a stripe, restricted to barracks, pay loss, drug treatment program .... etc 
busted again 6 months later 


dumb ass ... you are outta here


----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> The ship's engines use fuel injectors.  These are usually serviced by contractors in port.  The chief of the enginemen encourage his charges to procure extra injectors when the contractors were on board.  They would take them out of their tool boxes when they were distracted.  The chief would keep them in his locker and change them out when the ship was underway when they clogged up.
> 
> So the chief leaves.  The new chief tells the master at arms their is a theft problem.  They open up a kids locker and find the stolen injectors.  Kid claims he was just following the previous chief's orders.  Kid goes to mast.  He claims the chief engineer of the ship was aware of the arrangement.  The chief engineer does a Sgt. Schultz imitation.  Kid gets busted and restricted to the ship.
> 
> A couple of weeks later the can't be found on board.  Seems he either jumped overboard and swam to shore(unlikely) or at night he shimmied down the ship's lines unnoticed then hit the pier and ran(likely).



That was SOP for the 378' HEC gas turbines.  Everyone in Engineering knew it was going on.  (Any CO or XO worth anything knew too.)  Hell, even the JO's had GT parts hidden in their racks.


----------



## NTNG

Merlin99 said:


> About 20 years ago here at Pax, we had a lieutenant shoot the guy who was having an affair with his wife, in the neck, with a crossbow. He then cut up the guy and carried him a piece at a time to the landfill. This one just had a lot of interesting points;
> Lieutenants don't normally kill enlisted, that normally stays officer on officer, enlisted on enlisted.
> Crossbows aren't your normally a murder weapon.
> Lieutenant left a very detailed list of how to do it.
> Chopping a guy up takes some nerve, as I understand it it was while he was while he was still in the parking lot.
> 
> This was in Wildwood.



This same Lt worked for me when he was a 3rd Class. He had an infant son who died suddenly. SIDS was a relatively new medical issue then. NIS < now NCIS > interviewed me, and 1/2 the shop, asking about this guy, was he a good dad, etc. We never suspected a thing. 10 yrs or so later, the incident that Merlin described happened. Folks that knew this guy < myself included > immediately flashed back to the infant being found dead in his crib.


----------



## RoseRed

Merlin99 said:


> About 20 years ago here at Pax, we had a lieutenant shoot the guy who was having an affair with his wife, in the neck, with a crossbow. He then cut up the guy and carried him a piece at a time to the landfill. This one just had a lot of interesting points;
> Lieutenants don't normally kill enlisted, that normally stays officer on officer, enlisted on enlisted.
> Crossbows aren't your normally a murder weapon.
> Lieutenant left a very detailed list of how to do it.
> Chopping a guy up takes some nerve, as I understand it it was while he was while he was still in the parking lot.
> 
> This was in Wildwood.



I remember this.  Gruesome.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Merlin99 said:


> About 20 years ago here at Pax, we had a lieutenant shoot the guy who was having an affair with his wife, in the neck, with a crossbow. He then cut up the guy and carried him a piece at a time to the landfill. This one just had a lot of interesting points;
> Lieutenants don't normally kill enlisted, that normally stays officer on officer, enlisted on enlisted.
> Crossbows aren't your normally a murder weapon.
> Lieutenant left a very detailed list of how to do it.
> Chopping a guy up takes some nerve, as I understand it it was while he was while he was still in the parking lot.
> 
> This was in Wildwood.


The "lieutenant" was actually former enlisted. I know, he was my ex husbands supervisor in the shop.  And he dumped the body parts in different dumpers in the area, including schools (Esperanza Middle). 
And a lot more came out in the trial, like how he had been abusing his kids physically as well as sexually. His name is Dana Collins.


----------



## RoseRed

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The "lieutenant" was actually former enlisted. I know, he was my ex husbands supervisor in the shop.  And he dumped the body parts in different dumpers in the area, including schools (Esperanza Middle). And a lot more came out in the trial, like how he had been abusing his kids physically as well as sexually. His name is Dana Collins.



Is he still in prison?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Is he still in prison?



If I remember right, he got life in prison without the possibility of parole.  I think he also tried to burn his house down a month or two before the murder.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> If I remember right, he got life in prison without the possibility of parole.  I think he also tried to burn his house down a month or two before the murder.



Yikes.

I used to work with a guy back in the 90's that "accidently" killed a toddler by tossing and dropping it on it's head.  He's already out, last I heard.


----------



## Monello

At Cecil Field, 2 marine guard on watch were playing quick draw.  Gun discharges.  1 dead.

http://www.upi.com/Archives/1989/07/05/Marine-killed-in-shooting-accident/7901615614400/


----------



## Restitution

Back in the 94/95 timeframe, was stationed out in Whidbey Island standing barracks watch. Next thing I knew, NCIS was everywhere!!!

Apparently, some sailors had gotten drunk and decided to play Russian roulette in their room. One of the sailors was on the phone with his girlfriend and when his turn came up, his friend didn't think it was fair that he skipped it. Put the gun against the back of his head, pulled the trigger....... BANG!!!

Ended up standing watch outside the room the entire time NCIS was in there..... about 10 hours until I could go!


----------



## itsbob

80's Cobra pilot from our Squadron fires a perfect Day and Night run on quals, first time in history.. 

Gets out of his Cobra starts jumping around and jumps right into his still spinning Tail Rotor.. 

Next day Soldiers clear their qualifying Scout Range and decide to play soldier in the back of an M113.. Forgetting the cardinal rule(s) one friend picks up the M60 points it at his friend and pulls the trigger.. forgetting they had a malfunction with that weapon on the range and it was never cleared.. Plasters his best friends better parts all over the inside of APC.

Hohenfels Training area.. Two infantrymen are on patrol, looking for the opposing forces.. it's dark, it's late and they are tired.  Walking through rocky uneven terrain they find a nice level place to sleep.. climb into their fartsacks in the middle of the night, right in the middle of a tank trail.. sometime during the night somebody turned them into red chili burritos in their sleep.  Don't think they ever did figure out who ran them over, but it's easy to run over stuff in a tank and never know it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

RoseRed said:


> Is he still in prison?





COLLINS, DANA RUSSELL

Custody Status: 

In Custody

Age: 

56

Location: 

Jessup Correctional Institution


----------



## Hank

Well, it all started with a stripper from Thailand and a pack of ping pong balls....


----------



## RoseRed

SoMDGirl42 said:


> COLLINS, DANA RUSSELL
> 
> Custody Status:
> 
> In Custody
> 
> Age:
> 
> 56
> 
> Location:
> 
> Jessup Correctional Institution


----------



## GURPS

itsbob said:


> .. sometime during the night somebody turned them into red chili burritos in their sleep.  Don't think they ever did figure out who ran them over, but it's easy to run over stuff in a tank and never know it.





we were constantly reminded 

NO SLEEPING UNDER THE M901-ITV

someone might need to move the vehicle and pivot steer over you before you can crawl out


----------



## GURPS

87-88 Korea: 

one of the enlisted guys in an Infantry Company - out for an evenings fun in one of the local bars 
 ... gets a STD from the hooker he spent the night with
 ... restricted to barracks while he gets cleaned up 
 ... 6 weeks he was on lock down
 ... goes back to the same girl as soon as he is allowed and over night pass again 

 ... gets the #### all over again


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> we were constantly reminded
> 
> NO SLEEPING UNDER THE M901-ITV
> 
> someone might need to move the vehicle and pivot steer over you before you can crawl out



Hohenfels again.. M60A3 Driver wants to get out of the rain.. grabs his fartsack and climbs under the tank to sleep.. as the ground get saturated and the tank starts to sink into the ground.. He was awake when the tank settled enough to suffocate, but he couldn't get out of his bag.


----------



## Monello

While I was at aircrew training in Pensacola we mustered and were told that there was a death at the pool the previous day.  They told us not to talk to any press and if approached were told to tell them to contact the PAO.

Kid tried to quit rescue swimmer school but was tossed back in the pool and had a fear induced heart attack.  Things went back to normal until the local newspaper printed a detailed story of how the kid died. The navy was forced to investigate.  A few heads rolled.  An E-5 went to prison while the officers were acquitted.


----------



## GURPS

itsbob said:


> He was awake when the tank settled enough to suffocate, but he couldn't get out of his bag.


----------



## Homer J

DoWhat said:


> Waiting in the chow line on the hangar deck on board the USS Saratoga.
> A sailor walks over to one of the elevators that was up.
> Takes off his boots, steps over the stanchion cable and does a swan dive into the Mediterranean Sea.
> Now they call man over board and general quarters.
> Mess deck shuts down.
> I didn’t get to eat.



When were you on the Saratoga? I was there 89-91.  Wearing this at work today.


----------



## DoWhat

Homer J said:


> When were you on the Saratoga? I was there 89-91.  Wearing this at work today.
> 
> View attachment 116740



What year was it when the Saratoga accidently shot up the Turkish ship?
Found it.
1992
http://www.nytimes.com/1992/10/02/world/us-missiles-hit-turkish-ship-killing-5.html


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> 87-88 Korea:
> 
> one of the enlisted guys in an Infantry Company - out for an evenings fun in one of the local bars
> ... gets a STD from the hooker he spent the night with
> ... restricted to barracks while he gets cleaned up
> ... 6 weeks he was on lock down
> ... goes back to the same girl as soon as he is allowed and over night pass again
> 
> ... gets the #### all over again



When I was a Section SGT one of the Privates got crabs.. but didn't want to go to sick call for them (supposedly being told that it would go on his personal file and he'd never get promoted).. so these same BFFs told him to go get a canteen cup of diesel to soak his junk in... a known cure for crabs.

So now I have private with crabs and serious chemical burns on his privates..


----------



## Merlin99

itsbob said:


> When I was a Section SGT one of the Privates got crabs.. but didn't want to go to sick call for them (supposedly being told that it would go on his personal file and he'd never get promoted).. so these same BFFs told him to go get a canteen cup of diesel to soak his junk in... a known cure for crabs.
> 
> So now I have private with crabs and serious chemical burns on his privates..



We were in Subic Bay when A gang went out to play smile every one of them got the clap except one, he got rabies.


----------



## itsbob

Merlin99 said:


> We were in Subic Bay when A gang went out to play smile every one of them got the clap except one, he got rabies.



They were playing Smile with a Raccoon??


----------



## itsbob

Worst one.. as an individual tragedy.

Young Soldier was a ground guide for an M60 tank.. a LOT of rules when you are a ground guide.. like, never walk backwards.. never lose eye contact with the driver.. NEVER, EVER get between the tank and another obstacle/ vehicle Tank.

Not 100% sure went wrong but the front edge of an M60 tank isn't a bumper, the 50 tons of metal comes to a sharp point, almost like a knife edge.


On this day, a beautiful sunny day at Ft Knox Ky, everything that could go wrong did.

This young soldier ends up getting pinned between the front edges of two tanks.  Practically cut in half slightly above the waist, but alive and still conscious.

They call the medics, who call the Emergency Surgeon who decides that there is nothing they can do.. as long as the tanks stay he'll live awhile, but as soon as they pull the tanks apart they will not be able to save this young man.. 

The call goes out: Get his wife, let them say their goodbyes.. 

The wife is found, brought to the motor pool where this VERY young couple (I don't know if they had any children, don't really want to know) got to say their goodbyes.  The wife stayed, I know she was there, while they pulled the tanks apart and she watched her husband take his last breath.


----------



## GURPS

itsbob said:


> This young soldier ends up getting pinned between the front edges of two tanks.  Practically cut in half slightly above the waist, but alive and still conscious.




I was going to mention this story, but I only had 2nd [5th, 20th who knows how many times it was retold] hand knowledge @ Fort Carson. 
It was brought up as a reminder not to be between vehicles when they are going to start up.


----------



## RoseRed

itsbob said:


> Worst one.. as an individual tragedy.  Young Soldier was a ground guide for an M60 tank.. a LOT of rules when you are a ground guide.. like, never walk backwards.. never lose eye contact with the driver.. NEVER, EVER get between the tank and another obstacle/ vehicle Tank.  Not 100% sure went wrong but the front edge of an M60 tank isn't a bumper, the 50 tons of metal comes to a sharp point, almost like a knife edge.  On this day, a beautiful sunny day at Ft Knox Ky, everything that could go wrong did.  This young soldier ends up getting pinned between the front edges of two tanks.  Practically cut in half slightly above the waist, but alive and still conscious.  They call the medics, who call the Emergency Surgeon who decides that there is nothing they can do.. as long as the tanks stay he'll live awhile, but as soon as they pull the tanks apart they will not be able to save this young man..  The call goes out: Get his wife, let them say their goodbyes..  The wife is found, brought to the motor pool where this VERY young couple (I don't know if they had any children, don't really want to know) got to say their goodbyes.  The wife stayed, I know she was there, while they pulled the tanks apart and she watched her husband take his last breath.



How tragic.


----------



## Merlin99

itsbob said:


> They were playing Smile with a Raccoon??


Apparently someone thought it would be amusing to bring a pig in.


----------



## stgislander

DoWhat said:


> What year was it when the Saratoga accidently shot up the Turkish ship?
> Found it.
> 1992
> http://www.nytimes.com/1992/10/02/world/us-missiles-hit-turkish-ship-killing-5.html



Thanks for that reminder.  I was cross-decked to the Navy MIUWU in Lewes, DE at the time, and was supposed to attend that NATO exercise.  Unfortunately because the unit flew commercial, neither the USN or USCG would pay for my travel over.  That incident was the big talk of the unit when they returned home.


----------



## DoWhat

stgislander said:


> Thanks for that reminder.  I was cross-decked to the Navy MIUWU in Lewes, DE at the time, and was supposed to attend that NATO exercise.  Unfortunately because the unit flew commercial, neither the USN or USCG would pay for my travel over.  That incident was the big talk of the unit when they returned home.



At the time I was stationed here at Pax on shore duty.
The shooting allowed us to fly off, before the Saratoga pulled into Athens to start the investigation.


----------



## acommondisaster

Clem72 said:


> #2 is exactly why I had to repeatedly remind my son never to date any women in the military. While I may just be an unenlightened old man, I have heard too many stories from too many people about how these ladies comport themselves once surrounded by hordes of horny single (or at least unaccompanied) young men.



As a female sailor (retired for 20 years now) this story and your attitude make me sad.  Most women I knew in the military were no better or worse than their civilian counterparts.  I was stationed with one girl who was sleeping her way "up the chain" - having short little affairs with men of progressively higher rank (pretty blond who was up to Navy Captain by the time I PCS'd), but by the same token, there was a woman (blond) at my first job as a civilian doing pretty much the same thing in the company I worked for.....there are skanks everywhere. I guess by your way of thinking, all blonds are skanks sleeping their way to the top. Your son should avoid blonds.


----------



## littlelady

acommondisaster said:


> As a female sailor (retired for 20 years now) this story and your attitude make me sad.  Most women I knew in the military were no better or worse than their civilian counterparts.  I was stationed with one girl who was sleeping her way "up the chain" - having short little affairs with men of progressively higher rank (pretty blond who was up to Navy Captain by the time I PCS'd), but by the same token, there was a woman (blond) at my first job as a civilian doing pretty much the same thing in the company I worked for.....there are skanks everywhere. I guess by your way of thinking, all blonds are skanks sleeping their way to the top. Your son should avoid blonds.



I never realized you were in the military for 20 years.  Thank you for your service, and bravery.  You go, girl!


----------



## GURPS

acommondisaster said:


> Your son should avoid blonds.





blondes are overrated


----------



## Larry Gude

GURPS said:


> blondes are overrated



Not in my experience.


----------



## Inkd

DoWhat said:


> What year was it when the Saratoga accidently shot up the Turkish ship?
> Found it.
> 1992
> http://www.nytimes.com/1992/10/02/world/us-missiles-hit-turkish-ship-killing-5.html



I was on that deployment. I was working on the flight deck when the rockets launched off. A crazy night.


----------



## DoWhat

Inkd said:


> I was on that deployment. I was working on the flight deck when the rockets launched off. A crazy night.



I was out there with the ES-3A doing OpEval.
First time for the ES-3A to land on the Saratoga.


----------



## Inkd

DoWhat said:


> I was out there with the ES-3A doing OpEval.
> First time for the ES-3A to land on the Saratoga.



I remember you guys coming on board. I was in the E2 squadron.


----------



## DoWhat

Inkd said:


> I remember you guys coming on board. I was in the E2 squadron.


Thank You for your service!!!


----------



## Monello

acommondisaster said:


> As a female sailor (retired for 20 years now) this story and your attitude make me sad.  Most women I knew in the military were no better or worse than their civilian counterparts.  I was stationed with one girl who was sleeping her way "up the chain" - having short little affairs with men of progressively higher rank (pretty blond who was up to Navy Captain by the time I PCS'd), but by the same token, there was a woman (blond) at my first job as a civilian doing pretty much the same thing in the company I worked for.....there are skanks everywhere.



I saw a lot of what I will call sexual politics.  During my time women were about 12% of the force so they were clearly in the minority.  Some gals it didn't take them long to figure out how to get a better assignment or do less work because they could bat an eyelash.  I saw less of this behavior in the civilian world due to the fact that the male to female ratio was more or less even.


----------



## acommondisaster

I guess because of my career field both in and out of the Navy, I've always been in what is typically a mostly male work center. 12% female would be high.  I don't see more or less of the "sexual politics" as a civilian.  I will continue to defend my fellow female service members because I think the characterization of women in the military is unfair and blown out of proportion.  You hear about the bad apples, but many, many more women serve admirably and hornorably.


----------



## itsbob

acommondisaster said:


> As a female sailor (retired for 20 years now) this story and your attitude make me sad.  Most women I knew in the military were no better or worse than their civilian counterparts.  I was stationed with one girl who was sleeping her way "up the chain" - having short little affairs with men of progressively higher rank (pretty blond who was up to Navy Captain by the time I PCS'd), but by the same token, there was a woman (blond) at my first job as a civilian doing pretty much the same thing in the company I worked for.....there are skanks everywhere. I guess by your way of thinking, all blonds are skanks sleeping their way to the top. Your son should avoid blonds.



I could have slept my way to the top?  Damnit..


----------



## acommondisaster

itsbob said:


> I could have slept my way to the top?  Damnit..



Sure you could have. Plenty of men whore themselves out to their bosses.


----------



## Monello

itsbob said:


> I could have slept my way to the top?  Damnit..



Then you would have to spend the rest of your career sitting on 1 of those blow up donuts.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Then you would have to spend the rest of your career sitting on 1 of those blow up donuts.



One of my bosses has one of those.

it all makes sense now.


----------

